# Plugged Nipple vs Plugged Duct vs Milk Blister



## OMama (Feb 18, 2005)

For the past three months I've thought that I was battling with a recurrent plugged duct problem. At least that is what it seemed like at first -- there was a definite swelling in my left breast and a white spot on my nipple. I got it to go away by having my baby nurse it out (and pumping) and the spot disappeared. Then it returned a few weeks later and it was the same situation. Now, however, it comes back with just the white spot and pain on the nippple, especially when she first latches on. I have spoken to the hospital's breastfeeding center several times, been into see my midwife (who used a needle), and have even been into see a surgeon (a recommendation for the BF center) and have had an ultrasound. I never seem to have the lump part in my breast anymore, but the little while spot is almost always there now. When I squeeze my nipple it just whiter and more pronounced. There is obviously milk trapped in there. It seems kind of like a dry cap on part of my nipple. (When I asked my husband how to describe it he says it looks kind of like a pimple, but it is slightly rough to the touch). When I try to "pop" it with a sterile pin in the shower (something I've tried about half a dozen times now) it never seems to really go away. I open it a little and small amounts of milk come out but it never seems to fully go away. No one I have spoken to has said anything about a "plugged nipple" until I saw that term used in another post. Is this what I have? If so, how can I get rid of it? Or maybe this is a milk blister? I kind of doubt it because it doesn't appear right after she nurses, but instead seems to be there before she nurses. But maybe it is??? I am just getting so tired of this problem and it hurts! Any advice?


----------



## Gatomoso (Mar 5, 2005)

It's a milk blister. I've had 15 so far and my kid is only 10 months old. They can be pretty darn painful, but they can also be just kind of there. I've had one since January and can't seem to get rid of it. My GYN, who is nursing her 3 yo, recommended Lecithin capsules 3 times per day. I'll be starting it tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes! Hope this is helpful.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Here is a great pg with tons of advice on healing and preventing milk blisters.

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/mom/nipplebleb.html


----------



## OMama (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you soooooo much for the info! A milk blister sounds like exactly what I have. I can't believe no one told me about this before! Not the BFing center, not the midwives, not the surgeon, not the instructor in the BFing class. Arrrggghhh! I kept searching for stuff about "plugged milk ducts" but didn't know the term "milk blister" or "bleb." I kept asking them too 'aren't you sure that the milk can't get trapped in the nipple and then back up" and they all said "no, no no." Anyway, at least I feel like now I know what is going on and hopefully I can fix it. It is still definitely there but I'm gonna get some epsom salt later and try soaking it frequently and then get out the sterile tools (i.e. the needle and tweezers). Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Were any of the above LLL Leaders or IBCLCs? I hope not!

Glad to help and good luck!


----------

